# Savage Trigger ??



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

My dad has a Savage 93R17, a non AcuuTrigger model. He bought this gun new about a year ago. This particular rifle has the worst trigger I've ever seen. The travel is not so bad, but the amount of force to pull the trigger is terrible. The first time I shot it I thought I had forgotten to take it of safety. I'm thinking there must be some type of burr somewhere in the trigger mechanism.

Can these triggers be filed or polished to be made easier to pull. Is this somthing a gun owner could do. I have the exact same rifle in .22 Mag and my trigger is so much better than his.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

It can be done but, I would let the stoning (filing and polishing) work go to a gunsmith. There is little room for error.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 on the gunsmith, you might try a Savage dealer, if things are that bad perhaps they'll take care of it to make it right.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Maybe you can get an AcuuTrigger for it? I don't know, I am not a gunsmith...


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Depending on what trigger mechanism it has, and your mechanical ability, you may be able to simply do a bit of adjustment. The biggest concern with that, is you run the risk of a "slam fire" when closing the bolt too hard or fast. My Savage Styker had a terrible trigger when I got it. Without any permanent modifications (no stoning, polishing, filing, or spring cutting) I was able to reduce the pull by over 60%, and reduce some of the creep. However, I found that without at least most of the creep, it was possible to make it slam-fire. A very dangerous situation to say the least. It took a fair amount of time, patients, and several attempts each one needing disassembly, adjustment, reassembly, and then testing, but I found a happy medium, it now just feels like a two stage trigger. With mine, I can go even lighter down to well under 2 lbs, but it means more creep, or I can go kinda stiff IMO for a hunting handgun, up around 3.75 lbs with no creep. So, I spilt the difference. At 2.5 lbs I have a trigger I am happy with, that has not been modified, only adjusted.

Like Don pointed out though, if its faulty, Savage will most likely make it right. They may try and say it was fine after they fix it, but they will usually fix it. Thats what Rossi did with my sons first gun, sent us a whole new stock and action with the right serial # but it was not the same gun. I say that because, the one we sent them had a small scratch in the receiver and a matching chip in the stock from shipping, but the one they sent back with a letter saying they couldn't find a problem didn't, and it had a 3.5 lbs pull, compared to the one we sent them that was heavier than the 12+ lbs pull the trigger gage would register up to.

Too bad your so far away, I'd be happy to put my smithing certification to work for you for free, just for the practice.

There is also a supposed fix @ rimfirecentral thread 46774, that requires some shims, but has good pics and input/result shown, to me it looks like it would also take some mechanical ability but require no permanent mods. Reducing pull from over 7lbs to 2.5lbs.


----------

